# Cape may current?



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Is the water always ripping that hard at cape may? I was right next to the concrete ship. I launched my kayak there today and just could not fight the tide. I gave up and walked my kayak on the dolly up the beach to the lot. Wind was light but the outgoing tide was incredible. It's such a good launch spot the way the beach is set up. Hope I just hit a bad day.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Mid tide it rips on most occasions. I had to unwrap mono from the prop once and ended up a half mile out very quickly! Less current if you go right towards ferry area.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Grew up there left in '58, most know bout the Cape May rips & shoals (the concrete ship is on one). If memory serves me well average wind at the cape is 20 knots.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

It depends on where you are in Cape May. If you are at Cape May Point, it rips hard during any tide. Out front of Cape May, not so bad.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Hey RuddeDogg glad to see ya back on the site!


----------

